# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Nintendo switch hex edit?

## Afromann20

I play on pc mainly, but since this game is cross progression I was wondering if anyone else has tried to hex edit their save on nintendo and then play it on pc?

----------


## Shawmeck

That is to be expected. I am curious as well.

----------

